# How To Wing Shoot The Easy Way



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hahaaaa!!! Laziness, the mother of invention.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok fine Infantile. I am trying to download the half dollar coin version but I am having no luck at the coffee shop.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL !


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't help ya... my wife is in Indiana. Ain't that funny? A grown man too.
Maybe the waitress can help you?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow a new Idea! Thanks Dgui -- Tex


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome dgui! always a pleasure to see you popping those cans!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea. Easy on the lower back.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Ok fine Infantile. I am trying to download the half dollar coin version but I am having no luck at the coffee shop.











. . . went right over my head....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, such a simple idea that provides outstanding results!

Good one D

LGD


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

haha....brilliant....u never cease to amaze me Dgui


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad some of you guys like the can string return concept.

Got some other videos but can't seem to get to post due to laptop problems.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

LapTop target??


----------

